# Strecke zwischen Marsberg und Brilon gesucht



## taunusflitzer (28. April 2012)

Moin,

ich versuche mal hier mein Glück - hoffe es passt einigermaßen (gleiche Anfrage habe ich auch im Westfalenforum gepostet) ?!

Wir wollen im Juni eine Tour vom Teuto, durch das Eggegebirge, das Sauerland, Siegerland, Westerwald bis in den Taunus starten. 

Die Route steht soweit aber mir fehlt noch ein reizvoller Teil zwischen MARSBERG und BRILON.

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand eine Idee, wie wir dieses Teilstück einigermaßen mtb-konform gestalten können - es muss sicherlich keine Trailorgie sein (kann aber natürlich gern ) nur wollen wir den Asphaltanteil natürlich möglichst gering halten.

Schon jetzt danke für jeden Tipp (inkl. ggf. gpx-Datei) als PN oder offen.

Gruß aus dem Taunus,
Th!


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2012)

Hi

schau doch mal in den Thread 'Sauerland-Waldrute', da gibt es einen Teilabschnitt zwischen Marsberg und Brilon, das hilft dir bestimmt weiter und gpx-Daten wirst du auch finden im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusflitzer (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Super, vielen Dank - dann muss jetzt nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Gruß
Th!


----------



## NeoRC (2. Mai 2012)

die Tour hört sich sehr interessant an. 
Kannst Du bitte mal eine Planungen schreiben?
Ggf. schon GPS Daten?

Danke
NeoRC


----------

